# craziest sightings on water



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I was watching this totaly bs TV show on Animal Planet last night. Something about a girl who gets knocked out of her boat by a water monster. It reminded me of Blair Witch Project. Anyone ever seen anything creepy while on the water.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ive seen a few sea monsters out there. Not sure what there husbands were thinking. heheheheh JK.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I cant hink of anything i have seen but I remember talking to an old sailor when I was younger...I cant remember which war he was in but he was a door gunner in a helecopter. 

Said he was going out one time to rescue a crew from a ship that had been blown up. He said when he got there, he saw men being eaten by sharks in the water. He said it was a sight that he had nightmares about to that day. That would be tooooo freaky man!


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Night fishing the Surf last year and all of the sudden the waves starting to flash these long , Blue, streaks across the face of the waves, near the peak.
Pretty freaky after youve had a few spirits.
I have seen the green algae lite up before , but never in the blue shade that night.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

craziest thing i've seen on the water? .... mwb007.


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

I saw water spouts! It's not really freaky but it's scary when you right by it and the shore is a long way off!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I was wading in Estes last summer and something large and green brushed up against my leg and the rush of water almost knocked me over... it creeped me out pretty good. When I first saw it swim past me it I knew it was not a fish or dolphin. I could not figure out what it was and thought sea monster.


Then, about 2 minutes later a turtle came up about 10 yards away.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

First one on the scene of a sunken ship with the hull sticking up out of the water. Five dead people on board, down with the ship. Not a good site.


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> I cant hink of anything i have seen but I remember talking to an old sailor when I was younger...I cant remember which war he was in but he was a door gunner in a helecopter.
> 
> Said he was going out one time to rescue a crew from a ship that had been blown up. He said when he got there, he saw men being eaten by sharks in the water. He said it was a sight that he had nightmares about to that day. That would be tooooo freaky man!


Was prolly the USS Indianapolis. Horrifying story, it was..

Seabass


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Saw two VERY OBESE people "doing it" at the Galveston Jetties.

Me and all the boats around began to chumm.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Didn't have helicopters yet for the Indianapolis. Remember Quint? "I'll never put on a lifejacket again."


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Running half throttle through Wharton Camp Flat in chocolate bay and 3 dolphins came up beside the boat , about 8' away , they weren't jumping or playing so we slowed down to an idle and it was a male ,a female and between them a baby about 2' long all doing great , i think they just wanted to show us their baby "maybe",who know's? They stayed with us for about 20 minutes then swam of doing flips and playing!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw my reflection in a wave one day. Scared me to death !


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Saw the Ape man himself drift fishing........In his underwear...He said he was SWEATIN TO DEATH......!!!!!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

8' gator swimming accross Hanna's last summer.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

off shore as a kid

Mom jumps in to get the rat nest of line out of the prop..

Dad yells: I see some big on the screen (dept finder) and it aint you

My bro and I look over and see about 3 sharks heading up towards mom. She reached her arm up and we snatched her out of the water... 3 about 8' Bull Sharks on her heels.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

HonkyFin said:


> Night fishing the Surf last year and all of the sudden the waves starting to flash these long , Blue, streaks across the face of the waves, near the peak.
> Pretty freaky after youve had a few spirits.
> I have seen the green algae lite up before , but never in the blue shade that night.


YUP!! When I lived on the beach, I loved it when that blue stuff came in...It was always a treat!

I have told people about this before and they think its a "fish story"...Oh well...I know it isnt!

Very cool to see!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Buddy of mine and I were idling up to Green's Bayou in West Matagorda Bay early one morning and we see a dolphin swimming towards the boat pushing something with its bottle nose. Turned out it was her baby that had an obvious bullet hole through the side of its head. The mother pushed it right up to the boat and "sat" in the water looking at us as if wanting us to help her baby. We picked the baby up and put it in the boat then the mother swam away as if all was okay now, we would help the baby.

Pretty much ruined our fishing trip that day.

TH


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I was fishing with my dad and cousin about 20 miles out when my dad dropped my gaff into the water. I dove head first and swam after my gaff. I got to the surface and seen my cousin yelling at me. I swam to the ladder on the boat and heard "hurry and get your arse up here" I thought he was panicing that his ling would get off before the gaff arrived. I looked behind and saw the biggest shark I have ever seen. 
Anyway I told my buddy about it and the next day he went to the same rig and pulled in a 12 foot tiger shark. It was the shark caught at the Freeport Fishing Fiesta. Weighed like 500 pounds with an empty stomach. The last day of the Fiesta someone brought in a shark that beat my buddy by 30 pounds or so. To this day my buddy tells me if that shark would of ate my ars he would of won 1st.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Buddy of mine and I were idling up to Green's Bayou in West Matagorda Bay early one morning and we see a dolphin swimming towards the boat pushing something with its bottle nose. Turned out it was her baby that had an obvious bullet hole through the side of its head. The mother pushed it right up to the boat and "sat" in the water looking at us as if wanting us to help her baby. We picked the baby up and put it in the boat then the mother swam away as if all was okay now, we would help the baby.
> 
> Pretty much ruined our fishing trip that day.
> 
> TH


WOW!!

Man, some people just dont deserve to breathe! To shoot a baby dolphin....Man, thats sickening!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Buddy of mine and I were idling up to Green's Bayou in West Matagorda Bay early one morning and we see a dolphin swimming towards the boat pushing something with its bottle nose. Turned out it was her baby that had an obvious bullet hole through the side of its head. The mother pushed it right up to the boat and "sat" in the water looking at us as if wanting us to help her baby. We picked the baby up and put it in the boat then the mother swam away as if all was okay now, we would help the baby.
> 
> Pretty much ruined our fishing trip that day.
> 
> TH


This makes me sick!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> YUP!! When I lived on the beach, I loved it when that blue stuff came in...It was always a treat!
> 
> I have told people about this before and they think its a "fish story"...Oh well...I know it isnt!
> 
> Very cool to see!


I've seen the neon blue surf... new years eve 2007-08...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

what kind of scumbag would shoot a dolphin?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Our Thoughts Exactly*



mastercylinder said:


> what kind of scumbag would shoot a dolphin?


It was pretty sickening.

TH


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Long time ago, me and a buddy were in his 14" sidewinder with a 88 spcl on it cutting from chocolate bay to west galveston bay in heavy chop @ around 1 a.m and all of a sudden, we had a coast guard helicopter over us and two coast guard rescue boats along with 2 game warden boats all surrounding us and blinding us with their spot lights, they were trying to throw us life lines and talking to us on the PA but we couldn't understand them because of the dayumd helicopter wash and the salt spray trying to etch our eyeballs out of their sockets LMFAO, that dayumd sidewinder with that heavy motor on it had water coming over the deck and they thought we were sinking, they had received a call about a boat sinking out here, but it wasn't us For cryin out loud :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
We threw two perfectly good beerz over cuz of them :rotfl:


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

HonkyFin said:


> Night fishing the Surf last year and all of the sudden the waves starting to flash these long , Blue, streaks across the face of the waves, near the peak.
> Pretty freaky after youve had a few spirits.
> I have seen the green algae lite up before , but never in the blue shade that night.


I've seen the blue bioluminescence before, it can be really pretty! Diving one night in Puget Sound we just layed on the bottom and blew bubles watching the luminescence as the bubbles rose to the surface! It was like our own private lightshow underwater....

Also seen bodies being eaten by sharks during corpse recovery efforts (Rescue Swimmer) in the first Gulf War. They were already dead, we were essentially recovering bodies that had fallen or been blown off the oil rigs the SEALs raided to search them for Intel. Nasty job and definitely not something I would ever want to do again given the choice.

Entering the Sea of Japan from the Pacific, seeing the sea go from teeming with life in the open Pacific (Whales, Dolphins, flying fish, etc) to completely lifeless in the Sea of Japan due to the severe overfishing. that was definitely eery to me.

Watching a vocano erupt off of Southern Japan, just starting the break the surface, a new island being born... that was awesome!

Riding out a strong Pacific Typhoon in Okinawa 1994. Seems to me that our storms, while devastating, are not nearly as strong as those born in the Western Pacific. Just a matter of opinon from someone who has experienced both.

Not really at sea but seeing the moonlike landscape after the Pinatubo eruption, ashfalls, and flooding that followed the typhoon that hit immediately after the eruption. Talk about leaving one speechless. Katrina, Ike, etc were terrible but imagine having to deal with a volcano erupting at the same time or jsut a couple of days before, ashfall, lahars, then flooding from the storm. Only primitive emergency services and people living in near poverty in homes that are little more than tin shacks. I will never forget that.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Buddy of mine and I were idling up to Green's Bayou in West Matagorda Bay early one morning and we see a dolphin swimming towards the boat pushing something with its bottle nose. Turned out it was her baby that had an obvious bullet hole through the side of its head. The mother pushed it right up to the boat and "sat" in the water looking at us as if wanting us to help her baby. We picked the baby up and put it in the boat then the mother swam away as if all was okay now, we would help the baby.
> 
> Pretty much ruined our fishing trip that day.
> 
> TH


yeah that would ruin mine too, talk about sad....


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Not to hijack the thread, but I saw that lame show last night as well "Lost Tapes"...

What's up with Animal Planet? Whale Wars- lame, Living with the Wolf Man- lamer,
Lost Tapes-lamerer...

Dark Days in Monkey City should be Emmy material...


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I was wading conderferates with my brother one morning last year... While wading toward the cuaseway i hear this click, click, click, click...

Then every fish in the bay came out of the water atleast a foot... Then they blew the rest of the bridge above the water and you could here and see the charges going off. It proceeded to rain mullet and hardeads!!!

I had no idea that was going on that day... pretty cool.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> I was wading conderferates with my brother one morning last year... While wading toward the cuaseway i hear this click, click, click, click...
> 
> Then every fish in the bay came out of the water atleast a foot... Then they blew the rest of the bridge above the water and you could here and see the charges going off. It proceeded to rain mullet and hardeads!!!
> 
> I had no idea that was going on that day... pretty cool.


Hahahaha! I can imagine the look on your faces!

Hardhead shrapnel... I'll bet that would get Al Quaeda's attention!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I cant see someone wanting to kill a Dolphin, pointless...


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Once while wading the causway (left side) if you are coming from Houston, anyways BIL his Bro and myself had a few trout and a couple of flounder in the bag. The bait fish were busting everywhere completely nervous, then all of a sudden not 10' behind us something rolled busted the water enough to get all three wet, turn and all we could make out was a 6'+ creature that was green in color. I think it was a gar, but you never know. Pigs swimming Hanna's would be another time.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

dad was idling he wellcraft along over in pensacola... flat, calm day... 'hey kids, get up on the bow and look along the sides of the boat'... freeking manta ray cruising under the boat so big, you could see the wings sticking out from the sides of the boat!!!

dad trying to walk on water back to the beach after a quick wade with the bait net to get some mullet.... looking behind him... two water moccasins chasing him... 

king mackerel jumping over (yes OVER) the corner of ft. pickens pier... about 10ft off the water, the fish cleared it easy by about another 5 ft..... everyone on the pier just looked at each other... 'did we just see that?'

dolphin walking on it's tail in the bay... (showing off for the ladies, i'm sure)


just a few of the many crazy things i have seen... i'll probaby remember more


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow. 

S shoreline, Xmas, not far from the old condos, a stingray the size of the hood of my truck swam up and settled onto the bottom 3' away from me. 

10' alligator in the Bolivar surf on my daughters first (and last) wadefishing trip. 

10' + great hammerhead cruising behind the boat one day as I was getting ready to go over for a dip. 

A school of juvenile mantas several hundred yards in diameter in the Sea of Cortez. Hundreds of little horns sticking up out of the water. 

A pink dolphin 20 ms off Galveston

Boatwreck in a cold Kansas reservoir. Picked up three duckhunters and two dogs. Two guys made it, the third was drowned. 

Blown out gas valve/pipe/joint 28 ms SE of Galveston. Making a heck of a ruckus on the surface.


----------



## TylerF (Aug 19, 2005)

2 things stick out in my mind

First was seeing a whale shark rise up from the deep right next to the boat. I have never seen an animal that big up close. It was pretty neat.

The other wasn't really that wild. Me and some buddies were fishing in Anahuac at the dam. We had a stringer of catfish in the water and when we went to pull it out there were 4 or 5 water moccasins trying to eat our catfish head first. We were getting ready to throw them out and some old timer asked us what we were going to do with them. "Throw em back man, they got venom in them" He asked if he could have them so we handed em over.

I sure hope he lived after eating that dinner.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A young attractive couple on a jet ski wearing their USCG Approved PFD's, and not another stitch.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

On my first salt water trip in my old Jon boat, I was on a plane through one of the cuts behind SLP and the motor hit something big and hard, just about tore it off the transom. 

Turn around just in time to see a bull red land in the water and swim off. If I'd have caught him he'd be the biggest thing I'd ever gotten out of SLP. (which honestly isn't saying much)

Also in SLP I saw a coyote at Mud Cut fishing in the shallows about 100 feet from shore.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I remember one now...

I put in at the North Jetty and went through the cut to go out to that rig that is close to shore by Crystal Beach...As I went through the cut, I realized I was in these massive schools of rays...They were "flying" in formation too....hundreds and hundreds of them (shoot, coulda been thousands!)...That was cool.

That same day, we were throwing a cast net near the flats area, I pulled up some seaweed and in the seaweed was a small seahorse... I had never, before or since, seen one in the wild...That was VERY cool!! 

I kept him in the livewell so I could show the wife when I got home... Found a piece of seaweed on the beach, took him out in the surf and let him go...That was a great day!


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

I was at work offshore and schools of reds came up to the top of the water all around the platform. There was a jeleon of them out there. I have been working offshore for 25 years and have never seen that before.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*My gunwale towards the transom has about a 3 in clearance from the water at idle.
Few years back during extreme high tide; I'm talking Moody Island under water, a rattle snake decides he wants to come aboard.
No biggy watching him swim up to the boat until he stood up about 8 inches to come aboard.
Broke a nice rod trying to get him down until I could get'er cranked and outta there.
*


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Family took a vacation to Maine and we did some whale watching. While we were looking in the water a whale swims under the boat and surfaces about 20ft away. It then blew air out of its blowhole. Man those things need to use scope. That was awesome.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I was wading in copano bay about 7 years ago and had apod of about 8-10 dolphins in the distance about 3-400 yards. They were jumping and hauling arse right at me. There was a pod of mullet in front of them jumping every where. If they would start to break up you could see the dolphin move around and herd them back together. All was good until they were about 50 yards out and still coming right at me. The dolphins stopped jumping and I stood stock still waiting for some mature dolphing to take me off my feet. I probably got hit by like 50 mullet it actually hurt they were moving so fast. No dolphin, they resurfaced about 50 yards behind me and continued on their way chasing bait. Knowing what I do now dolphins are too smart and to hit me but I sure was scared!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

i have a few even at my young age...

fishing with my dad and i was so young i dont even remember where we were fishing, we load up to move to another spot, and we hear this thunderous roar followed by a wall of water coming right at us. by the time we realized what was going on they had already flew by us. it was a powerboat race! almost died that day! we were caught right in the middle of it. my dad is one of the safest boaters i know, even to the point of annoying the pizz out of me. those boats had to have been going 150+! 

second time was this past summer. some friends from school wanted to fish, i provide for gas, tackle, and fish. they would provide food and drink. these ding bats brought 5 cases of beer, and ONE gallon of water for 3 people during a one day and one night fishing adventure down in surfside. drove down and fished christmas that morning where we caught food, spent all day playing on the beach. needless to say neither sunblock nor water was used haha. that night i "fell asleep" by the fire and they slept in the car. in the middle of the night i wake up covered in mosquitos from head to toe! i freak out and grab my flash light screaming and running. my friends said all they saw was a beam of light as took off running down the beach. they have no idea whats going on. they said i ran until they couldnt see the light anymore. they waited and waited for me to return but were not going to leave the car because they were scared to death. they fell asleep again and about 30 minutes later they woke up to me "wrestling" with a "monster" and then the flash light went out. something jumped on the roof of the car and the whole car was shaking and pounding and they thought i was wrestling with a monster... what really happened was in my "state of mind" i figured i could escape the mosquitos by climbing to a higher elevation(the top of my truck). the wrestling they saw was me climbing into a sleeping bag, and the monster on top of the car turned out to be me. after they come running out to rescue me, one wielding the precious jug of water and the other whipping his brand new castaway rod, see me cocooned on top of the truck, and then they realized what i was running from... the thickest mosquitos ever! hahha


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey HonkyFin and BZRK180, 

Those are fish swimming through comb jellyfish. (the blue ones)

The green ones are fish swimming though a biolumenescense bloom.

Kinda ghostly looking, but super-cool.

Lance.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Back in the 70's saw a coyote on a small spoil bank about 15 miles north of Mansfield and about 5 miles from the shore line. 

Spring time last year at SPI, in the bay, saw 2 dolphines fighting and a third just circling and watching. We figured it was 2 males fighting over a female.

Last August, at SPI, drifted up on a stringray that was at least as big as the hood of my truck. Good description as to the size Levelwind. I told some friends about it but couldn't come up with anything to compare it to before.


----------



## NVUS2 (Aug 14, 2005)

Was fishing topwater at Sabine and had an alligator chase my top....didn;t know I could reel that fast!


----------



## eaglesoar32 (Sep 30, 2005)

Back in the late 80's while in the Navy we where navigating the channel into Vancouver, British Columbia. Have to go slow because of the all the timber floating around. Well one of the lookouts calls out that we are being overtaken by an animal. Look off to the port side and sure enough theres a moose swimming about 30 yards off a steep bank and passing us lol. Didnt know moose could swim that fast.


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

I wasn't there, but the image of the mahi that Eric Glass's client caught in the LLM was pretty strange. Very cool, though.

http://blogs.chron.com/saltwater/2007/06/fly_fishermen_sightcast_to_dor.html


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) said:


> Hey HonkyFin and BZRK180,
> 
> Those are fish swimming through comb jellyfish. (the blue ones)
> 
> ...


I dont think so...The blue is activated by the waves breaking....The blue also shows up if you go and agitate the water. I had a springer spanial for many years (my first dog I ever got on my own...had him for 16 years) He went swimming one night in the water witht he blue stuff int he water...when he got out and the water started to drip off of him, it dripped blue...Very cool!!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

shepard24 said:


> I wasn't there, but the image of the mahi that Eric Glass's client caught in the LLM was pretty strange. Very cool, though.
> 
> http://blogs.chron.com/saltwater/2007/06/fly_fishermen_sightcast_to_dor.html


WOW!! This is the first time I have ever heard of dolphin in the shallows...2cool!


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

1.Seeing over a hundred blue marlin in one day. We where 8 for 21. They where everywhere. Venezula 1998? or so.
2. The ariba zone. When the whales, 200# tunas, marlin, sails , and birds are all attacking the same school of bait. Venezula.
3. Full breach by a huge whale 200 yards behind the boat while trolling. Cabo 2007
4. 2:00am wheel watch off the coast of Brazil, Two dolphins swimming next to the boat through luminenest stuff. Made two ghostly trails through the water.
5. Getting spooled on a 130 in 4 minutes. Brazil 2000.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

When I was about 14, my Dad and his buddy took me to SLP. Tides were ripping when we got there so we opted to just fish off the bank and avoid the danger. We were standing there side by side fishing in ankle deep water when a medium sized blue crab came up to the shallows in front of us and was clinching a dollar bill in his claw. My Dad's buddy reached down and took the dollar from the crab like it came up to give it to him. We sat there in disbelief...but were looking for more crabs. lol

rg


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

bzrk180 said:


> I remember one now...


You do realize that sounds like .. hey! I just made up a good one!

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Haha!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

1. In Alaska, watching along a 1/2 mile slope of vivid wildflowers to see pods of whales 50' below the surface of the bay cruising past, backgrounded by the snow-capped peaks on the opposite shoreline. (Not crazy, just awesome cool.)

2. Watching bull hippoes fight in the river below the hill I was on in Africa. (see photo album 'Safari')

3. Stepping on the back of a sleeping 12' ? gator while fly fishing for brim in flooded willows. To anyone watching, the craziest might have been seeing me walking (running) across the top of the knee deep water for 100 yards to shore after the gator rose with me on his back, and his tail flipped past my face!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

watching an ocelot jump 5-6 ft in the air and snag birds right out of the sky over by quintana... guess he didn't have to obey the bird sanctuary rules... 

watched the CV-16 USS lexington try to run down ft. pickens pier after the steering failed... 

watching an old timer on the bay bridge (pensacola) hook into about a 35lb king with his croaker pole and zebco reel... it made this weird... zzzzzzzzzzzcchhhhh zzzzzzzzzzchhh sound right before the reel parted the seat, and snatched all the guides clean off the rod... he just stood there for a few seconds holding his freshly cleaned 'stick'... 

watched a 4' barracuda make a dash for the same bait dad was putting his cast net over... we cut all of the lead off the lead line, later that evening (total loss)... 

funny one dad always tells me about... rusty's was a popular boat ramp that had a restaurant and bar right by the boat ramp... dad just gets the boat loaded up and in the distance, here comes an aluminum jon boat, just flying... they head to the ramp, never losing speed.... they hit the ramp, then slide about 30ft on the concrete, motor bouncing, right up next to the restaurant... everyone runs out of the restaurant to see if they are ok......one of the guys pipes up, with a totally straight face.. "we'll take another 6-pack... to go."


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hooking on giant Mola Mola (Ocean Sunfish) that weighed around 2000# on a deep dropped squid bait night drift fishing for swordfish and big tuna with 130 Penn International. Had no idea what we had hung. To get fish up we would run boat forward and back down to get line and repeat with maximum drag. Once fish was up we were shocked - no us had ever seen one before. We got out a book of fishes we had and learned what it was after it was released. There was never even a thought about boating that monster.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Waterspout coming to surfside jetty from the SLP beach area. Everyone was running & dropping everything. It was too late for us to run so we prepared to jump & hide in the rocks but as soon as it got to the jetty it disappeared into thin air. On our way in we collected a motorcycle battery, a rod & reel and a landing net. We waited around under jetty park store but no one claimed their loss. Everyone took off in their cars in a hurry as it was raining hard.

Fishing at the end of surfside jetty a sailboat headed straight to the jetty, everyone on the jetty began to move away from the potential impact but the sailboat operators steered away just in the nick of time. The faces of the 3 people on the sailboat looked like they were about to have heart attack.

Wading under the SLP bridge area my partner who was walking behind me lost his footing and went under a steep drop-off. Before I could do anything he emerged again without anything on his body. His rod reel tackles even his shirt & pants all gone. He had nothing on. In panic as he was sinking he stripped off everything and it saved his life. I had to give him my own wader & then waded in cold water.

Wading chest high in Quintana beach area I saw a school of mullets racing toward me, behind them a black shadow lurking under the water surface. My heart pumped 100 mph as I recall that story of a boy loosing his arm the same way as shark mistook his arm for a meal. The black shadow bumped my leg hard before I had time to get out of the water. I thought my leg was gone as I fell down into the water. Standing on the beach I saw a bottle nose dolphin chasing after mullets.

Wading in SWP area I dragged my bait slowly for flounder and snagged something very heavy. I thought it was a big stingray. So heavy I had to drag it into the beach and found 2 big flounders hooked on 2 different hooks & leaders and got tangled up. They broke off from someone's lines and got tangled together. They were 25 and 26 inches respectively.


----------



## skipjake04 (Jun 21, 2008)

Here a few of mine.
Late "80s
we were fishing in my Uncles boat in Mansfield loading up with snapper close enough to see the dunes. Heard a ***-***-*** and could see the top of a helicoptor coming down the dunes. Sat down, someone jumps out. It lifts off and heads our way. My uncle gave me a knife and told me to get to the bow quick, to cut anchor loose if needed. Helicopter (military with no markings) gets over us and opens side door and everything on boat went dead. About that time a plane flies over drops a bag, the helicopter flies back, the guy picks up the bag, gets back in copter and they head off in different directions. A few minutes later everything starts working on the boat again. very high Pucker factor.

funniest was watching GrandPa getting sick one day and as he was "chumming", his dentures came out and he caught them before they hit the water. Would have made any "golden-glove"recipient jealous.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> craziest thing i've seen on the water? .... mwb007.


Hello...Pot? Kettle here.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Saw a flounder being tossed around like a frisby by some dolphin at SLP. Had been talking about that very thing just minutes before. We had both seen pictures of that at the fishing show the night before.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

While fishing a king fish tournament a few years ago we saw several neatly wrapped boxes about 1 foot square, wrapped in trash bags and duct taped.

Reminded me of a Reverend Horton Heat song.....

a


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

My son was throwing a cast net for bait at High Island and pulled in a $20 bill.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

lordbater said:


> While fishing a king fish tournament a few years ago we saw several neatly wrapped boxes about 1 foot square, wrapped in trash bags and duct taped.
> 
> a


Ahh, those were square groupers. I hear they are quite rare and very valuable when they get away from their handlers.:rotfl:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't know, if I did I'd be at my beach house in Jamaica, fishing allllll night, and alllllll day....

a


----------



## Ak8s (Jun 19, 2008)

RussellG said:


> When I was about 14, my Dad and his buddy took me to SLP. Tides were ripping when we got there so we opted to just fish off the bank and avoid the danger. We were standing there side by side fishing in ankle deep water when a medium sized blue crab came up to the shallows in front of us and was clinching a dollar bill in his claw. My Dad's buddy reached down and took the dollar from the crab like it came up to give it to him. We sat there in disbelief...but were looking for more crabs. lol
> 
> rg


You took Mr. Krab's dollar! If you had looked a little harder you may have seen Spongebob, Squidward and maybe even that evil Plankton. :rotfl:


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

EndTuition said:


> Saw a flounder being tossed around like a frisby by some dolphin at SLP. Had been talking about that very thing just minutes before. We had both seen pictures of that at the fishing show the night before.


i guess the dolphin saw the photos at the fishing show also!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Saw a flounder being tossed around like a frisby by some dolphin at SLP. Had been talking about that very thing just minutes before. We had both seen pictures of that at the fishing show the night before.


We've seen that before in Port Alto between our pier and our neighbor's pier. My FIL, his friend and I were sitting out just looking at the water and the dolphins showed up and started tossing a flounder between them. The 3 of us just looked at each asked if we each saw the same thing. We've also seen a mom dolphin teaching her baby how to jump and how to chase fish while we were sitting on the pier.
The strangest thing though sited off our pier was about a 4-5 alligator just cruzin by. We called the GW on that one since so many in Port Alto swim around their piers and in all the years down there, we had never seen a gator right off the pier.


----------



## joemacpac (Aug 14, 2006)

rather tame, but 4th of July 07 timeframe, fishing jetties, looked up and saw the Elisa coming back in full sail up, went back to fishing, looked up a few minutes later, the nuke sub Texas coming in, quite a contrast of the ages...


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

lordbater said:


> While fishing a king fish tournament a few years ago we saw several neatly wrapped boxes about 1 foot square, wrapped in trash bags and duct taped.
> 
> Reminded me of a Reverend Horton Heat song.....
> 
> a


The Reverend kicks ***. Greenie to you. Im gonna have that song stuck in my head all day now.

A friend and I were night fishing 2 weeks ago behind dagger island, after the 1000th hard head and only 2 trout to show, we were heading back to hamptons and a horse mullet jumped and landed in the boat, we were goin bout 30 mph.

We were at the rocks offshore this summer and sportfisher came within 100 yards of our spread, that ****** us off enough but when we turned around to get the name there was 3 women aged 50ish completely naked,I wanted to puke. I got on the radio and yelled and about 3 other boats started laughing and told the guy he wasnt gonna catch anything with that bait.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

DFoley said:


> The Reverend kicks ***. Greenie to you. Im gonna have that song stuck in my head all day now.
> 
> A friend and I were night fishing 2 weeks ago behind dagger island, after the 1000th hard head and only 2 trout to show, we were heading back to hamptons and a horse mullet jumped and landed in the boat, we were goin bout 30 mph.
> 
> We were at the rocks offshore this summer and sportfisher came within 100 yards of our spread, that ****** us off enough but when we turned around to get the name there was 3 women aged 50ish completely naked,I wanted to puke. I got on the radio and yelled and about 3 other boats started laughing and told the guy he wasnt gonna catch anything with that bait.


haha, You'll be 50 and naked on a boat one day. 
I puked a little in my mouth just thinking about that...

a


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Crossing a channel along the Chesapeake Bay Bridge and had to go full throttle to avoid being run down by a ship, on the wrong side of the channel markers. 

Nuke sub in the same channel.

Floating across the backside of an aligator in my kayak, could not see the front of it and praying it would not spook.

Found a billfold floating out to sea in a pass.

Dolphin checking me out in the marsh of Louisiana in water so shallow it twisted its body to make head way, tail going back and forth like a fish.

Another Dolphin chasing something up a bank until it was completely out of the water on land. Watched it wriggle its way back to the water. 

Bluefish feeding frenzy at the Outer Banks of North Carolina. We did not get our feet wet and bait fish beached themselves to avoid the Bluefish.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I am always late on these long strings...here is a few*

Many years ago...inside the pass at St Louie Pass....a huge manta ray jump out of the water about 4 or 5 times....it would get going so fast, it actually sailed thru the air for what looked like 30 or 40 feet and hit the water with a very loud Ka booom!

Again, and again many years ago...behind the pass...my cousin fights a fish for about 30 min. when it gets up close...is a 4' long sawfish. Mirrorlure bait of choice for sawfish! LOL

Pass Cavallo....POC...three dolphin "standing" on their tails and tossing a cabbage head back and forth to each other..playing catch. This went on for prolly 15 min. and they didn't drop it but a few times!

Again Pass Cavallo...a 12' shark chasing mullet in what used to be the "middle grounds"...completely beached himself about 30' up on a low sand spit. He "remembered" where the water was and only several flips and he swam off..about a dozen of the mullet he was chasing..still on the sand flipping around.

Offshore...in the early 60, fishing at night at anchor....a comet shot through the sky...must have been huge...it lit the whole boat up just like daylight and you could clearly see the horizon line by its light.

Anchored...San Louie Pass....13' whaler...early 60s'...catching trout in a washout...when all of a sudden the bow of the boat swings around very fast and we head out to sea. We are going so fast...we are pulling a wake..everyone is speechless and just kind of looks a each other like "am I hallucinating?"...quick work with a knife and we are free...had to have been a manta that snagged our anchor rope and anchor hung on a wing. Pretty eerie when happening!!

Prolly got some more..but that is all my old brain will come up with this AM.

Later
R3F


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

I seen a dead body all bloated up washed up around San Luis Pass. Police were there examining the body as well.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Saw a boat with a few people trying to unload about a 400 lb lady on to the dock at the ramp in pt comfort. Took them like 20 minutes. I kept calm and waited for them to finish.


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

How do you find threads this old?


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

TioJaime said:


> How do you find threads this old?


By accident. Lol


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

When I was about 10 or 11 my paerents took me Galveston to have one last swim of the summer. Some guys had a row boat and were feeding out a large net. A couple of the guys were holding one end of the net while the others rowed out into surf and made a wide sweep back to the beach. You could see the fish flashing silver in the net as they drew the net in. I waded out about waist deep outside of the net to get a better look. I could see something really big sticking it's head through a hole in the net. As they hauled the net on to the beach, there were 3 6-8 foot sharks caught in the net. The dorsil fin of the one I saw was the only thing keeping it in the net.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

HonkyFin said:


> Night fishing the Surf last year and all of the sudden the waves starting to flash these long , Blue, streaks across the face of the waves, near the peak.
> Pretty freaky after youve had a few spirits.
> I have seen the green algae lite up before , but never in the blue shade that night.


I've seen the blue light once, really neat. I was at the Freeport jetty right at dark and the big boats were coming in. Every time it hit the wave it sprayed a mist of Blue light. Would've loved to got it on video.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I once saw NOO NOO the clown in West Bay!!!!!!!!! Does that count for something?

Capt Thomas


----------



## Beachwrangler (Apr 30, 2010)

Fishing with my cuz at lake sakakawea in north dakota, i looked out and saw my line begin to raise out of the water higher and higher.i said WTH? The other guy on the boat was waving his rod in the air and it sounded like a star wars sword...zzzz..zzzz. We hauled ***, it was pouring rain shortly after....pretty sure we were about to be a lightning target.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

fish&game said:


> I saw water spouts! It's not really freaky but it's scary when you right by it and the shore is a long way off!


Oh u aint lyin'!! Saw a couple water spouts wading christmas bay one time and as I was getting a lil nervous, I didnt see anybody leave so I stuck it out with them figuring if they're down for a ride, i guess im in too!! LOL


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

TWHJ28 said:


> I've seen the blue light once, really neat. I was at the Freeport jetty right at dark and the big boats were coming in. Every time it hit the wave it sprayed a mist of Blue light. Would've loved to got it on video.


 Ahh the blue light shows. I used to live in California. Got to see it a few times. Some folks don't believe you, show them this. Its awesome. Also to the guy who dug this thread up, thanks! Awesome posts


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Last duck season we were goin to a timber hole, it was so foggy I had to pull out the GPS. Finally found the cut off the main lake, I could idle because of the fog, about 100 yards in the cut a 4 foot alligator jumps off the bank into the boat! That's hard to handle with a hangover at 4am lol he jumped on the front deck and set there for a few mins and slid off. He was about 3 seconds away from 3 inch 2 shot to the head


----------



## tsubeta04 (Aug 13, 2012)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Oh u aint lyin'!! Saw a couple water spouts wading christmas bay one time and as I was getting a lil nervous, I didnt see anybody leave so I stuck it out with them figuring if they're down for a ride, i guess im in too!! LOL


jajajaja

im down to ride. thats gangster

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TBAGN (Apr 27, 2011)

Back in 08 my brother and i were elk hunting in colorado. During the middle of the day the elk would usually bed down due to the warm weather. So we usually decided to take off to a stocked trout pond to try and find some rainbows. Our camp was setup right at 9500 ft and the stocked trout pond was about at 9000 ft. 
As we were fishing we heard a huge roar. We both look up to see two fighter jets hauling arse past us. As i scrambled for the camera for those two. My brother said here comes two more. Those two sets of jets were practicing and man what i sight. Once both sets past us. Everything went dead quit. Then all i here is my brother say.

And I’m proud to be an American
where at least I know I’m free
And I wont forget the men who died
who gave that right to me

In that moment i was one of the proudest Americans in the world. And it still gives chills up my spine


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

One time while cruising down the intracoastal at about 30mph or so, a dolphin shoots straight out of the water directly in front of our path and is about 7 to 8 feet above the surface of the water. Then it comes crashing down missing the front of the boat by about 5 yards. It all happened so fast, and if the dolphin had jumped a .5 second later or if I had been going a bit faster, it would've landed in the boat and may have injured or killed us by slamming right into the center console.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

The bioluminescent algea is awesome. I've seen it once, down near Nakomis(sp?) Beach in southwest Florida. Its cool to reel in a fish, and see the water glowing all around anything that moves in the water. Had a jack cravelle leap out of the water and hit me in the chest while the boat was running on plane, 'bout 25 mph. It was a little exciting. lol


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I've seen a killer whale in the jetties at POC.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Last duck season I was heading across the intracoastal to east matty bay before sunrise in my 14ft canoe when out of nowhere a pod of dolphins began blowing bait up all around the canoe. Some were so close I could slap em on the head. Caused alot of big wakes around me- almost like I was in a washing machine and felt like I was riding a bull in that small canoe. Lucky for me I didn't join em for a swim. I gave it a 10/10 on the pucker factor


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

At daybreak I walked out on the production deck of Main Pass 313 and looked to the North toward 69 Pipeline and saw something splashing in the water. A few seconds later I saw another and then another. Next thing you know there was 50+ giant Manta Rays about 15' to 20' across flying back offshore from the shallows. They were close enough to see their wingtips rise and fall as they flew in the water. That was an impressive site that I'll never forget. A whale shark swimming around the platform legs was impressive also.


----------



## mullet1422 (Nov 12, 2018)

Awesome thread!!!! Lets bring it back to life!!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I really don't have much to add and I've seen a lot of things similar to what other anglers have seen here.

1. My nephew and I were headed southbound on the intercoastal from Sargent, when all of a sudden, about a 4ft shark shot out of the water in front of boat. It kind of look like an ICBM taking off. I don't know much about sharks and I assumed it was a spinner shark. Another second faster you might have hit one of us or the boat.

2. While back in the late 80s I was fishing the north jetties out of Galveston. It was a hot day in September with no wind. We were through the boat cut on the Bolivar side when my buddy points out a couple birds working towards the end and away from the Jetties. I started motoring to it and we quickly could see a disturbance under the birds. It was at least the size of a football field 50 yards wide a 100 yards long easy guesstimation. That big disturbance was coming right at us and a fairly rate good rate of speed. So I powered down and we soon saw it was hugh school of fish. Everybody grab the poles
I was rigged with a popping cork and still had a dead dried up shrimp attached to it. We threw out, before you know it that disturbance was all around us. I have never seen so many big bull Reds going crazy. It look like every redfish around us was on acid. I've never seen such a large frantic feeding frenzy like that. We all hooked up. After a couple minutes of fighting my red broke off under my cork. I was reeling in my cork when another big bull red jumped on it and for several minutes I was fighting are redfish on nothing more than my cork.
I couldn't believe it
When I got him to the boat he let go. h
My cork looked like I had taken a 2 lb hammer meat tenderizer and beat it to oblivion or about a hundred BBs had hit my court and I got shrunk down to nothing. I have an old picture of me holding a fish I caught in that school and I even think I have a fish picture of that disturbance the fish was causing on the water. But, I tell you what I don't have and I still wish I had it was that cork.

3. This is not freaky just a funny story. My wife and I and along with our son and his buddy were in Cabo Marlin fishing. We were on a boat called the Budster. The Captain and deck hand were straight up business and professional. Business and serious Anglers you know you can tell when your crew is trying to get you on the fish. I was on top of the tower with a Captain, my wife was just on the deck chilling and the two boys were fishing with a deckhand down tat the transom
I was scouting the water with the Captain when all the sudden I saw this water is bursting the surface and blowing up about 300 yards from the boat. I yelled out look at that submarine! Because that's what it look like it look like a submarine on one of those TV shows surfacing. The Captain's laughs and said, no sir that's a whale. I pointed it out to my wife and kids
We were looking at the whale, when I asked the Captain to go check it out. He said no sir we're here to catch Marlin not WHales. Lol


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

On a fishing trip to Cabo San Lucas, me and two buddies were on a 31' Bertram. We were catching football sized tuna on the Pacific side heading north about a mile off the beach. There were thousands of porpoises feeding on the tuna schools all around us. We saw a huge splash about 100 yards away and then a dark off-color cloud began forming in the water at the site of the splash. We asked the captain what it was and he said he didn't know, let's go look. When we got over there, we saw a porpoise in the water that was missing the lower third of his body and tail. Blood was pouring from the stump. A couple other porpoises were trying to assist it by pushing it towards the surface so he could breathe. While we were watching, they swam away and he sank down into that dark water with his eyes wide and darting in every direction. A big shark had taken his life. 
I was planning a night dive that very night, but decided to drink tequila with my buddies instead.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Was solo fishing on upper Lake Travis (basically the Colorado river) one very foggy (think pea soup) morning. It was so thick that I opted to use the trolling motor instead of the outboard. Launched from shore and I knew the opposite shore (about 500 yards away) held a good fishing cove where I'd be safe from anyone highballing up the lake. About 5 minutes into my journey, I heard this God awful grunting sound splashing around in the water. It was getting louder as I crossed....and nearer! Couldn't see anything until , right there, was a beauty of a 10 point buck swimming (obviously lost). This big boy tried climbing aboard but I wasn't having it. Used my paddle to push him him off towards the shore I had just come from. Very freaky


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

I was wading one day early fall a few years ago in Sabine pass. We were due to get a tropical storm hit in the next couple days. While i was wading, a lot of really nice pockets of emerald green water started coming in...which is rare. I had a big school of bait spook and come hauling it about a foot in front of me. Next thing I know a monster manatee...which is also rare...came up right next to me and blew water all over. Needless to say I did my best Jesus impression and walked on water back to shore. 

I called tpwd to report since I've never seen one in our area. They told me they've had a couple reports of them coming this way being pushed by the storm


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Those are some very cool stories. Looking forward to more.

One of my personal favorites: We were floundering on a full moon night, and looked up to see a squall bearing down on us. It was too late to avoid it. It wasn't cold, but it was pretty cool, and we didn't have wet gear. So if we get drenched, the floundering trip is over. So there's only one thing to do. Anyone? Anyone? Beuller?

That's right. Strip down to our underwear, and put our clothes in the dry box. So when the squall passes, we have dry clothes to put on and keep floundering. This is not a story I've told a whole lot, because... well you know.

The plan worked the way we expected. We were freezing for a few minutes. But then we put our dry stuff back on, and we were ready to get back to gigging flatties. I looked up and there was this HUGE rainbow. A full semi-circle, horizon to horizon, by moonlight. All the colors were there, just toned down a few shades, and it was brilliant. We just kept the lights off and watched for a bit. And I wondered how many people had ever seen that before - not many I think.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Okay, I've got a story, but I have to go back a few years for this one. I was 17 and a buddy and I were shining for gar on one of the many "resacas" in the Valley. My buddy was walking in front with the gig and I was bringing up the rear with the spotlight. We hadn't been out long and hadn't got any gar yet, so we were walking pretty fast. For some reason, mostly dumb luck I guess, I shined the light on the ground ahead of me. There, in the bright round spot of light, was the biggest water moccasin I'd ever seen, coiled and ready to strike at my very next step. I remember that white, gaping mouth and those huge fangs as if it was just last night.

My buddy had stepped over it (or on it) and it wasn't happy at being disturbed. My buddy was cool. He just took the gig and flipped that snake an easy 20 yards out into the water. Me, I was done for the night.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I was fishing Lake Raven in Huntsville State Park with my BIL. We were fishing out of my 14' jon boat throwing buzz baits in the lily-pads. We had caught a couple of small bass and having a great time. I threw up toward the shore and hooked up. It was pulling hard and as I got it close to the boat my BIL was ready to grab it until it broke the surface. It was a 2 1/2' long alligator. Next came the argument of who was going to release it. 

Me and 2 buddy's were out of Freeport in a buddy's 31' Fountain. We had a smaller boat following us out. Destination was Stetson Rock for a weekend of fishing. We were a lot faster than the boat following so we would run ahead and fish a rig while the slower boat caught up. I free lined a cigar minnow and set the rod in one of the rear rod holders. Rod doubled over and as I pulled it out of the rod holder I saw smoke come up through the rod holder. I told the captain and he said I was seeing things. The fish snapped the line on the rig so I was about to re-rig. When I put my hand down on top of the transom, it was hot, I mean so hot you could not touch it. Captain said open one of the rear inspection plates (they were hinged). When I did flames shot out about 2 feet. I quickly slammed the door closed and asked for a fire extinguisher. As I opened the hatch back up the captain went to town with the fire extinguisher and put out the flames. The Fountain had a sea drive bracket mount on the transom where 2 - 250 Yamaha's were mounted. The battery cable insulation had rubbed off where they went through the transom and shorted. I quickly killed the battery switch. While inspecting the cable damage I again placed my hand on the gunwale of the boat and it was hot. No flames but I could see the flotation foam was smoldering. I could see it moving along the foam. I flipped the battery switch over to the one good battery and told the captain to hit the saltwater wash down switch. Nothing, batteries were dead, shorted out. As the following boat approached I threw them our hose and he hit his pump and we extinguished the smoldering foam. We were able to get one of the out boards started and we limped back to Freeport. We had 220 gallons of gas in the tank. Scared is not a strong enough word to express the way I felt. 

Now this one is going back to when I was about 18 years old. Me a 3 buddy's decided to head to the diversionary canal (Jones Lake area) after work to do some knee boarding. Lots of beer was involved and not much knee boarding was taking place. Decided to call it an evening and headed back to Tiki Island and load the boat. While running about 35 mph down the canal a huge mullet jumped and slammed into the back of my buddy's head. He face planted in the floor of the boat. He still talks about the fish that left a huge goose egg on back of his head. Good times.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

This isn't exactly a sighting....more of a event that I still find hard to believe; Powell park marina on Rayburn. MANY years ago, I was around ten years old. We spent a lot there so my mom, my sister and me would leave Htown on Monday or Tuesday and dad would meet us there Friday night for the wknd. We would usually go home all together on Sunday afternoon. I guess it was thursday night or so and we were down on the marina fishing pier, always a great crappie hole. My sister left her Zebco 202 and walked away from it,,,,, like a good little brother, I screamed at her that it would get pulled over. As soon as the words came out of my mouth, BLOOP, over it went. Fast forward two wknds. I was down at the same spot with my mom,,,,sister was sleeping back at camp. I caught a smallish crappie on my zebco 33 (good stuff for me) and noticed I had caught another piece of mono at the same time. Pretty good tug on it too. Pulled it up hand over hand and a big slab crappie was there. In the basket he went. I pulled the other end and yessir, it was my sisters 202 just needed to be flushed out with hot water. For years we argued about who caught that fish......


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

Like many of you, seeing dolphins when you're fishing is not unusual. However, a small pod of dolphins in the LLM blew me away when they would put their noses up on the gunnel watching and waiting for me to release undersized trout. It didn't take long to figure out that the trout were doomed unless I launched them back into the shallows where there was cover.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Wade fishing in the surf on sunny afternoon, we were about waist deep. It was myself and my 12 year old, shark crazy, nephew. 
I saw a porpoise cruising very close to us and heading in the direction of my nephew. 
I shouted "shark" and about that time the porpoise surfaced right next to my nephew. 
He truly must have got religion, because I swear he walked on water that afternoon!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Big rattlesnake cutting across Live Oak Bay from Turkey Island to Bird Island. I guess he figured my boat was a going to be a rest stop until I wore him out with a rod.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sheila Jackson Lee, @ Pine Island on Lake Livingston. She eased out of the edge of the vegetation, and trees, probably attracted by our I-Phone camera shots of fish, we were catching. It was the strangest thing...she was wearing a two piece bikini, and I thought she was a Bigfoot!


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

You didnâ€™t shoot her? For out of fear, proof or something, anything?


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

These pigs came up behind me a few days ago when I was hunting and **** near got in the blind with me. They never saw or heard me til I stood up to shoot and my gun went click....didnt have a shell chambered. Got one chambered and hosed em down good


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Stranger things in the water*

Late 80's while we were fishing from the banks we saw a dolphin all the way up the San Jacinto river by Old Hwy 90 Bridge between Sheldon and Crosby. It was a big deal all 3 news agencies and TP&W showed up. We watched the circus for a little while as they tried to corral it or move back down the river.


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

Timing is everything. was drift fishing the back side of the spoils near the south end of the land cut out of Port Mansfield with my son. he was asking good questions about fish patterns and why fish were here and not there and it was a good teaching learning session. we could hear a dolphin or two behind us in the ICS when he would break for air and my son asked be if dolphin in the wild ever jumped. Before I could answer this very large Dolphin comes 5 foot out of the water and makes a huge splash. My son never missing a beat just said 'never mind' and kept on fishing. We both got back to the dock and acted like it was no big thing but obviously the timing was incredible and his reaction was almost like it was a non event. Love fishing with him and my daughters and my wife to this day.!!! in fact leaving dallas this friday for a 4 day trip.


----------

